# Daily Words Of Wisdom



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

“You cannot soar with the eagles as long as you hang out with the turkeys.”


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

Don't do it


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks for the words.  Nice to have our very own soothsayer on here.   Can't wait for tomorrow.  Ha ha.  The man with all the answers.....


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

Fortunes read at a dime a dozen


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2022)

Fk you and the horse you rode in on


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

The Sheriff is a Neaaaar


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## boo (Apr 27, 2022)

you are what you eat...


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2022)

Here is a quarter call someone who cares.....if you can find a pay pay phone.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is a quarter call someone who cares.....if you can find a pay pay phone.


tHINGS A cOP WOULD SAY TO YOU


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is a quarter call someone who cares.....if you can find a pay pay phone.


Funny story a friend many yrs ago needed to go to hospital and was walking to get there 
He saw a cop on side of road doing paperwork or eating , and said I need to go to Hospital.
Do you know that the cop who was a female opened her window about an inch and flipped a quarter out to him and said go call 911, and someone will come to help you.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Funny story a friend many yrs ago needed to go to hospital and was walking to get there
> He saw a cop on side of road doing paperwork or eating , and said I need to go to Hospital.
> Do you know that the cop who was a female opened her window about an inch and flipped a quarter out to him and said go call 911, and someone will come to help you.


Dang!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 27, 2022)

Now back on topic
“You must be the change you wish to see in the world.”.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 27, 2022)

F uck Me


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

Never draw to an inside straight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

Never judge a book by its cover


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 28, 2022)

Never drive faster than your guardian Angel can fly.....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never drive faster than your guardian Angel can fly.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2022)

Pretty is as pretty does.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2022)

Humiliation creates humility? Maybe?

When I was 25 I thought I knew everything. When I was 35 I was certain I knew less at that point - than I thought I did 10 years earlier. 

Now I’m approaching 40 and I just want to remember where my keys are.


----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 295893


Effin genius post ....


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Effin genius post ....


So many always caring what others think about them 
Funny as we age we tend to not care any longer
I go out in my front yard in my underwear if I want to LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

don't marry a fairy


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Humiliation creates humility? Maybe?
> 
> When I was 25 I thought I knew everything. When I was 35 I was certain I knew less at that point - than I thought I did 10 years earlier.
> 
> Now I’m approaching 40 and I just want to remember where my keys are. View attachment 295340


you ain't seen nothing yet...the 60's will humble you...


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> don't marry a fairy


Or a Hippie LOL


----------



## OGKushman (May 4, 2022)

boo said:


> you ain't seen nothing yet...the 60's will humble you...


My dad didn’t make it to his 60’s I sure hope I make it intact.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

boo said:


> you ain't seen nothing yet...the 60's will humble you...


Wait until the 70's.  Time marches on.


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Wait until the 70's.  Time marches on.


But you seem to do it just fine Brother


----------



## boo (May 4, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> My dad didn’t make it to his 60’s I sure hope I make it intact.


my dad died at 42, how long we live is more of how we live than genetics in my opinion...mom left me crap genetics but I'm dealing with it the best I can...I'll hit70 in a few months so yeah, pute knows all about it...they've tried to kill me but I keep on getting up for more...


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Good thread.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Mrs Pute's rule to live by....NEVER PUT OFF UNTIL TOMORROW WHAT I CAN GET PUTE TO DO FOR ME TODAY.


----------



## Patwi (May 4, 2022)

Good head 



saves lives


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

pute said:


> Wait until the 70's.  Time marches on.


Yep, if we're lucky. Pretty sure my worst day above ground is gonna beat the h ell outta my best day below ground.


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

patwi said:


> Good head
> 
> 
> 
> saves lives


No wonder so many are dying these days


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 296089
> g to war with the


Spent many a night trying to find that one MF hiding in my bedroom
Use to find them hiding in my clothes hanging in the closet after going to war with the swatter


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

You'd be amazed at just how many lives are ended per year thanks to the mosquito and the diseases they carry.


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You'd be amazed at just how many lives are ended per year thanks to the mosquito and the diseases they carry.


 I'll BITE
OK How Many


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

37.


Ok, it's over one million a year. Sharks, lions, tiger, bears (oh, my!) and dogs pale in comparison.


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You'd be amazed at just how many lives are ended per year thanks to the mosquito and the diseases they carry.


I had a old girlfriend I named malaria


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

If at first you don't succeed.....fk it and hire it done.


----------



## Patwi (May 6, 2022)

Never let your meat loaf


----------



## boo (May 6, 2022)

or your peter pan...


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of the low price is forgotten


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Believe half of what you see and none of what you hear


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Believe half of what you see and none of what you hear


Someone should tell Walt


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)

Home heating oil costing $1200 for 200 gallons 
Words of wisdom
Time to wake up and revolt against Tyranny


----------



## RosterMan (May 6, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

Your actions speak so loud that I can't hear a word you are saying.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

The canna fairy is real


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 296098


But if he can walk WALK WITH PRIDE SON WALK WITH PRIDE...


----------



## Patwi (May 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 296101


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2022)

Pretty is, as pretty does.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Confucius Says
Go to bed with Itchy Butt wake up with smelly fingers


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 7, 2022)

“Woof woof woof”

My dog Jo


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Home heating oil costing $1200 for 200 gallons
> Words of wisdom
> Time to wake up and revolt against Tyranny


One must always remember where they post.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> One must always remember where they post.


Sorry thought most people were aware of what was really going on


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> tHINGS A cOP WOULD SAY TO YOU


Do you know why I pulled you over? (never answer this....)

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Better to be quiet and appear slow, than to open mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Do you know why I pulled you over? (never answer this....)
> 
> Bubba


In the past few times I have been stopped I was in the wrong and I knew it
The cop would say that and at 1st I played stupid and then just said what I think (knew ) I was stopped for, I was polite and not once did I ever get a ticket.
Never had a moving violation in my lifetime.


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> So many always caring what others think about them
> Funny as we age we tend to not care any longer
> I go out in my front yard in my underwear if I want to LOL


Wait a minute....notsupposed to do that? That explains why po po keep coming...


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Watch this LOL
Now I just show them my Badge 
Only Kidding


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Wait a minute....notsupposed to do that? That explains why po po keep coming...


Well now that there a more females on the force they are the ones who come by
They heard all the stories of the old guy with the huge salami 
They wanted to see it for themselves


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 37.
> 
> 
> Ok, it's over one million a year. Sharks, lions, tiger, bears (oh, my!) and dogs pale in comparison.


Somewhere I read that far more people are killed by hippopotamus than sharks.


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Somewhere I read that far more people are killed by hippopotamus than sharks.


True and much more violently


----------



## Bubba (May 7, 2022)

Cry once and buy the best.


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

“Love is that condition in which the happiness of another person is essential to your own.” Robert A. Heinlein - Writer , Electrician (1907 - 1988)


----------



## RosterMan (May 7, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> “Love is that condition in which the happiness of another person is essential to your own.” Robert A. Heinlein - Writer , Electrician (1907 - 1988)


Also consult an electrician before doing anything dangerous pr risky LOL


----------



## Kindbud (May 7, 2022)

Daily words of wisdom awesome been missing some stuff had a bad storm hail wind etc


----------



## joeb631a (May 8, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

Stay away from politics in the open forum.


----------



## joeb631a (May 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Stay away from politics in the open forum.


Which post ?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

Was none. Just my words of Wisdom.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Daily words of wisdom awesome been missing some stuff had a bad storm hail wind etc


I thought about you and your new plants last night when we had all that wind and storming rain. I got up at 3:00 and rescued the little plant I left on my porch to give to my little brother today. It’s fine but I know it wasn’t the greatest night for your newbies already outside. Hopefully they will have enjoyed some hardening from the storm and will pop right back up when we get some sunshine.


----------



## joeb631a (May 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Was none. Just my words of Wisdom.


Only one cup of coffee in me ,I need at least two to overcome the stunod in me !!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Only one cup of coffee in me ,I need at least two to overcome the stunod in me !!


Takes a whole pot and a couple of fatties to get rid of stunod for me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Which post ?


Mine


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 296191


I am almost always positive that anything that can go wrong will go wrong. I am then pleasantly surprised when the Titanic sinks and provides a nice reef for sea life…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am almost always positive that anything that can go wrong will go wrong. I am then pleasantly surprised when the Titanic sinks and provides a nice reef for sea life…


And the swimming pool is always full.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And the swimming pool is always full.


Salt water ‘cement ponds’ are all the rage…


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Do not even admit the 5 keys in the trunk are yours


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Got to be in it to Win It!


----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

A mirror doesn't tell the whole truth.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

It is up you you....Is the glass half empty or half full. Q


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Snooze ya loose


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

You measure the government's effectiveness on your calendar not your watch.


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

If ya do the crime be prepared to do the time


----------



## pute (May 8, 2022)

Ask not....what your country can do for you.....Ask what you can do for your country.


----------



## spunom (May 8, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (May 8, 2022)

Always remember when buying a boat
Its a hole in the water that we throw money into.


----------



## Patwi (May 10, 2022)

I do me, you do you


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Always remember when buying a boat
> Its a hole in the water that we throw money into.


Or when buying into a gold mine, it's a hole with a liar at the top.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 10, 2022)

The ends and the means are the same. The ends ARE the means.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (May 11, 2022)

Never commit a felony when you have to pee.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

Puff, puff, pass…


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

Never trust your wife to back up the truck


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Never trust your wife to back up the truck


Mrs Fogey once tried to back her car out of our garage without closing her car door. Why? I don’t think she knows. I sure don’t…


----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

I was here when you came...I will be here long after you are gone.


----------



## spunom (May 15, 2022)

I keep it all inside because I know that Man is everything but kind.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 15, 2022)

I ain't gonna squash it and you don't need to wash it.
Frank Zappa.


----------



## RosterMan (May 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I ain't gonna squash it and you don't need to wash it.
> Frank Zappa.


If you shake it more than 2 times ya playing with it


----------



## RosterMan (May 15, 2022)

My fav is dont let the door hit ya


----------



## spunom (May 15, 2022)

Responsibility should only be the burden of the responsible.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)

Shoot 1st ask questions later.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Shoot them all and let (their)God sort it out


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

Shoot first and drag them the rest of the way in the window.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Shoot first and drag them the rest of the way in the window.


And put the knife in their cold hand


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

From hence forth all homes should be deemed Castles 
and all have Castle Law apply. May it be so.....................


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

If you Crash.............Always get back up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 16, 2022)

If at first you don’t succeed, try try again


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

No crying over bugs on weed


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> No crying over bugs on weed


Oh, that hurts!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

I’m from the government and I’m here to help…


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’m from the government and I’m here to help…


Now that really hurt
Now words of wisdom
What No Lube!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now that really hurt
> Now words of wisdom
> What No Lube!!


Ronald Reagan said that sarcastically. Probably  not the lube part though…


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Just for my Pal @Hippie420


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Oh, that hurts!


I like this guy can we keep him


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Man I talk a lot, you should see me at Parties
LOL
Everyone RUNS


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

^^^Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I like this guy can we keep him


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 297047


That was for your beer pic. I didn't realize ole jabber jaw would sneak a post in between!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That was for your beer pic. I didn't realize ole jabber jaw would sneak a post in between!


Make that TWO posts!


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

I may be Bi Polar


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im may be Bi Polar


Does that mean you can satisfy two women at once??


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Im may be Bi Polar


That is better than being [political name beginning with ‘Bi’]…


----------



## Patwi (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Does that mean you can satisfy two women at once??




Doesn't it really mean ' Can 2 women satisfy you at one time ? ' .... 

Yes, they can.


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

Talk s-hit get hit


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Does that mean you can satisfy two women at once??


Oh my good Sir I have never turned down a challenge and had many more than 2 at a time in my Youth


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is better than being [political name beginning with ‘Bi’]…


Old BiPolar is doing a few job  NOT...............


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh my good Sir I have never turned down a challenge and had many more than 2 at a time in my Youth


Hey, me too! Well, in my dreams in my youth. Today it would be more of a nightmare, like having a cat fight in my bed where at least one of them also wanted to kill me : )


----------



## pute (May 16, 2022)

If you have time to do something half azzed the first time....make sure to make time to do it right the second time.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

The slower the dry the better the high
Henry Gibson


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

I wish I knew now what I did not know then
wait is that rif=ght?


----------



## pute (May 17, 2022)

Where is my keys


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

“which is why we will *work together*, and continue to *work together*, to address these issues, to tackle these challenges, and to *work together *as we continue to *work* operating from the new norms, rules, and agreements, that we will convene to *work together*…”

not words of wisdom, word salad…


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Don't beat your egg, you'll end up all scrambled


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

Given the choice, I’d rather be hit with one uppercut than 3 or 4 jabs…


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Never turn down a reverse chain gang


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2022)

jus hump it


----------



## MechaniMan (May 24, 2022)

Treat a man as he is and he will remain as he is.  Treat a man as he should be and he will become what he could be.


----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

Pay me now or pay me later....but you are gonna pay.


----------



## boo (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh my good Sir I have never turned down a challenge and had many more than 2 at a time in my Youth


I just saw this, he was refering to women roster, not men...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2022)

Don't shake the tree if you don't want the peaches.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 25, 2022)

Confucius say, war not determine who right. War determine who left


----------



## stain (May 25, 2022)

Next Victim


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

boo said:


> I just saw this, he was refering to women roster, not men...


Nope sorry Boo I am straight , is that why you have been so nice to me lately?
Roster Loves the Ladies  Plump ones LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)

Now words of wisdom
A little cushion is best for the pushin........................


----------



## RosterMan (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (May 26, 2022)

Don't do it


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

*Expect it when you least expect it...*


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Always Obey NO SWIMMING SIGNS


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Now words of wisdom
> A little cushion is best for the pushin........................
> View attachment 297961


The wider the waistband, the deeper the quicksand.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

If you keep doing what you're doing.... you're gonna keep getting what you're getting


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Go out in a Blaze of Glory not like a whimpering Lamb


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Never let your mouth write a check your azz can't cash


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2022)

Don't tickle Giants


.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Do unto others before they do unto you..............


----------



## pute (May 30, 2022)

Mama don't let your babies grow up to be politicians.....


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Mama don't let your babies grow up to be  politicians.....


You left out dumb ones   I fixed it LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You left out Democratic ones   I fixed it LOL


There are some pretty urine poor RINO’s too…


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> There are some pretty urine poor RINO’s too…


Oh yeah
We need term limits as well as age


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh yeah
> We need term limits as well as age


Over AOC’s age but under Nancy Piglosi’s age


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

don't bend over in front of a Greek


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Don't camp with Hippie in the woods on a cold night.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 5, 2022)

don't believe every conspiracy about hippie


----------



## boo (Jun 5, 2022)

rectum, damn near killed 'em...


----------



## Patwi (Jun 6, 2022)

Knowledge is a deadly friend if no one sets the rules


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

"A drunk man’s words are a sober man’s thoughts…”


----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)

If I had all the money in the world
I'd probably burn it all

If I had all the riches in the world
I'd surely burn it all


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Lets see who gets this 
"when the log rolls over we all be dead"


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Roaches in the toilet.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Roaches in the toilet.


Had a feeling it would be you LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

I still sing that song in my head late at night a joke my Dad told many yrs ago LOL


----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Supply vs demand determines the value of anything.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

A good salesman always answers a question with a question


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Never put something off until tomorrow when you can get someone else to do for you today


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Marijuana...never leave home without it


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Sometimes it's better to ask for for forgiveness rather than permission


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 13, 2022)

Once a man  walked naked in a bathroom holding 2 bars of soap. When three blondes walked in,  he got so afraid and hid behind a vending machine. The first blonde says, " lets see what they have in the vending machine," so she pulls the lever. The man gets afraid and drops one bar of soap. The blonde says hay I got a bar of soap. The second blonde also gets a bar by pulling the lever. Now  the third blonde she pulls the lever but she doesn't get anything. She starts to cry and the other two blondes start to walk away, the blonde starts pulling the lever again and again in frustration, suddenly she stops crying and runs up to her friends and says, "hay look I got some lotion."

I heard it told with 3 old ladys , 2 packs of cigs and on a hotel floor


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

I was here when you came......I will be here when you are gone.


----------



## pute (Jun 14, 2022)

A monkey with a note in his mouth is smarter that most people in Washington now days


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm trying to remember words to a song that nobody wrote.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm trying to remember words to a song that nobody wrote.


Hum a few bars for me


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 15, 2022)

Question everything


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Say nothing


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hum a few bars for me


i only go to bars on weekends


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

in one ear and out the other


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

"No, I'm afraid it don't work that way. You can't let a young’n decide for himself. He'll grab at the first flashy thing with shiny ribbons on it. Then, when he finds out there's a hook in it, it's too late. Wrong ideas come packaged with so much glitter that it's hard to convince ‘em that other things might be better in the long run. All a parent can do is say 'wait' and 'trust me' and try to keep temptation away." 

What Andy Griffin said to Opie when Odis the drunk said this to Andy
Andy he should just let Opie "decide for himself" how he wanted to live…


----------



## Patwi (Jun 15, 2022)

" Wrong ideas come packaged with so much glitter  "

Opie shoulda went fishing ...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

patwi said:


> " Wrong ideas come packaged with so much glitter  "
> 
> Opie shoulda went fishing ...


Sheriff Taylor shoulda whooped Opie. He grew into someone Andy would not be proud of.


----------



## pute (Jun 17, 2022)

You learn a lot more by listening than talking


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Children should be seen and not heard


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 17, 2022)

What others think of you is none of your business


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

I never cared one way or the other what ppl thought of me. I dont take it personal because i dont give a shit. 
Except for Hippie because he loves Weedhopper.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippie LOVES Roster More


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

Yep,, he certainly does.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 17, 2022)

If it weren't for him there would be no Roster


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 17, 2022)

I only care what one man thinks, the man in the profile pic. Maximus Doggis.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

wisdom is fleeting


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

There's a thin line between old & wise and senile & stupid.


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

When I was a kid my parents moved a lot, but I always found them.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 23, 2022)

tea leaves lie


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Things changed!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 30, 2022)

It's not different this time.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Thongs Change


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

Change Thongs


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

My older brother gave me some words of wisdom on my 60th birthday.

1) Never trust a fart.

2) Never pass up a chance to pee.

3) Never waste an erection, whether alone or in groups of two or more.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Don't get up on the wrong side of the bed


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Never let your manhood hang down and out in front of horny women


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Never give in to lusting by others


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

A lie will always have to be followed by another lie


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Why i never.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Who Me?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 30, 2022)

Doing right by strangers used to be common. It  isn’t anymore. Lessons learned at the beach today…

Whales are usually further out to sea.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

They make good floats and they are already blown up.  Although i am guessing Roster would still try to get more wrinkles out. Hopehe has good lungs and a rag.  Think i just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

Only thing I can think of is ROTUND


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> They make good floats and they are already blown up.  Although i am guessing Roster would still try to get more wrinkles out. Hopehe has good lungs and a rag.  Think i just threw up a little in my mouth.


To expand on my ‘mean’ post. Mrs Fogey and I found a nice spot on the beach where we could look at the water and chill. We took care not to plop down in front of a family that was already there. Then this herd of bison showed up and set up between us and the water. I overheard the mother berating her daughters boyfriend by telling him her car was way nicer than the kids fathers car like the kid had anything to do with it. Loser woman. The kid should have told her to keep her sow daughter and left.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

The man with the Gold has the Rule.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

All I have to is outrun you. Leg wounds suck.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

Work smater not harder.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 10, 2022)

In the end what's the point....


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 10, 2022)

the early bird gets shot at first.....


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

Right after he ate the worm. Everybody deserves the last meal.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

Weed can get you through times of no money but money can’t get you through times of no weed​


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2022)

you are probably right


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

Not me,,,I was made from sugar. So eat me.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not me,,,I was made from sugar. So eat me.


No thanks, I'm having a Double Chubby Chuck With Cheese.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

You are too much. What am I going to do with you.


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> You are too much. What am I going to do with you.


What ever you decide...cover me up when you are done


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 11, 2022)

The easiest path is always mined.


----------



## Flower (Aug 11, 2022)

Confucius say, man who stand on toilet is high on pot.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

Pute that was funny. 


pute said:


> What ever you decide...cover me up when you are done


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

Don’t be a stranger silly goose


----------



## Flower (Aug 11, 2022)

One I actually live by…..

Hope for the best, expect the worst. 

Kind of like when you know it’s only gonna take about 30 minutes to change out that alternator, but then that one bolt breaks……


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2022)

Always under promise and over deliver.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

Hi Everyone I hope everyone is enjoying their day.  Great thread here and I need some help.  Let’s say I am working on a project with someone for the past week long hours.  The other person is bitter. I am not judging just evaluating here.  For person reasons I couldn’t attend today.  I said to that person I apologize kept it brief and I said thank you for all your help.  I said I will see you tomorrow.

Here is the words of wisdom from them. That person in a text said “I almost have no words” I will see you tomorrow to complete. 

What does this mean. When this person is bitter I don’t want to be around. I love being around humble people. But I don’t know is this phrase good or bad.  

Thank you for your input.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Looks good to me.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Some people don't deserve a coffee break.... they have to be re-trained.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Some people don't deserve a coffee break.... they have to be re-trained.


Some people refused the coffee


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

Never buy a fking swimming pool.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

Build it yourself  Save a fortune


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

When you have 3 digit weather for over two months it becomes a real pain in the ass.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never buy a fking swimming pool.


I built mine when I was 30 , one year in new home.
Had a few family help me, use firestone pond liner as the Pool liner 
That stuff lasts like 50 yrs , I learned how to Volcanize Rubber membrane that year.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> When you have 3 digit weather for over two months it becomes a real pain in the ass.


Is yours going Green every other day


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

Not right now i killed the shit, but it's a ***** keeping up with it. I have a 16ft round above ground.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not right now i killed the shit, but it's a ***** keeping up with it. I have a 16ft round above ground.


Have you been using just shock or an algicide also
Mine has been going green here too


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Never buy a fking swimming pool.


I had one for 10 years.....great place to take a piss.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Time to Super Chlorinate....how much is that s-hit now days?  Was super expensive back in the 80's when I had mine. No way Jose!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

Believe me i have all the chemicals. Its just that its a pain in the ass keeping up with it in this kind of heat,, even with Stabilizers.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

When I had my pool It turned green several times.....especially after a hot spell.  Plus vacuuming it daily....Maintenance nightmare. The pool parties on weekends were great.....so was the mess when everybody left. TAKE THIS POOL AND SHOVE IT....I AIN'T SWIMMING HERE NO MORE.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

swimming pools and rarely used boats and once a month warrior motorcycles are pits of burning monies ...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

wives should put pictures of missing husbands on beer cans!


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

You know, I spent a fortune on deodorant before I realized that people didn't like me anyway.


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Funny patwi


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

life is good pute


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

patwi said:


> life is good pute


Glad to hear that my friend.


----------



## boo (Aug 12, 2022)

duck...


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

Quit nickel and diming me


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

You don’t have a pot to piss in


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Penny for your thoughts


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> You don’t have a pot to piss in


If you did you couldn't fill it up


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

pute said:


> Penny for your thoughts


Pute that is classic. I am laughing while typing.  What a classic line I do remember.  That’s funny


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

Your bark is bigger than your bite.  

My uncle loved to to say this growing up


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 12, 2022)

Never put your ego in front of your checkbook.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Aug 12, 2022)

Life is one big sh!zz Sandwich - The more bread you have, the less shizz you have to eat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Don't let your big mouth overload your little ass


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2022)

i'm tired


'


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't let your big mouth overload your little ass


I heard the "Don't let your alligator mouth overload your canary ass." version.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> You don’t have a pot to piss in


....or a window to throw it out.


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2022)

Cultivate rather than terminate.


----------



## Witchking (Aug 19, 2022)

My Dad once told me, when he noticed the caliber of some of my buddies:

"If you're gonna lay down with dogs, don't be surprised if you eventually get fleas."

Thanks Pops.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

Your Pop was absolutely correct.So what the fk you doing here. Better start scratching.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

Witchking said:


> My Dad once told me, when he noticed the caliber of some of my buddies:
> 
> "If you're gonna lay down with dogs, don't be surprised if you eventually get fleas."
> 
> Thanks Pops.


----------



## Witchking (Aug 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your Pop was absolutely correct.So what the fk you doing here. Better start scratching.


LOLOL..Too late!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 21, 2022)

Grab 'em by the *****


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 21, 2022)

If you can't duck it, f*** it!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 21, 2022)

If it flys, focks or floats RENT IT


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

Why are all the countries that use the metric system still using hours, minutes and seconds as a measurement for time?


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

do it


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

You want a raise?  Don't just meet my expectations...exceed them......


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

old school


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Give 8 hrs work for 8 hrs pay.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 23, 2022)

Learn to mind your own business


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Me love you long time.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Learn to mind your own business


or RUN your own business.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Don't trust you office mgr....learn the debits and credits. ....... Micro manage everything......inspect what you expect. 

You better know the front end of the business but you better know the back end or someone is stealing from you.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The Sheriff is a Neaaaar


What did he say.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> What did he say.


Stoned. Liked me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Blazing Saddles. Loved that movie.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

The New World
Why do it today                   When you can put it off until tomorrow ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 28, 2022)

Sooner or later "Safe and Effective" turns to "Suddenly and Unexpectedly"


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 28, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> If it flys, focks or floats RENT IT


If its got tits or tires, it's gonna give ya trouble.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> The New World
> Why do it today                   When you can put it off until tomorrow ?


Never put of until to tomorrow when you can get somebody else to do it for you today.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2022)

“One road leads home and a thousand roads lead into the wilderness.”

 - C.S. Lewis


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 28, 2022)

The woods are lovely dark and deep.

But I have promises to keep,

And miles to go before I sleep,

And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306645


Rosterman. This is so true and when in these situations you pull out the resources on what to do.  A Good over evil.  Love it


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306645


I meant on the spelling RosterMan.  Love it


----------



## Slowflow (Oct 2, 2022)

I saw this on a license plate last week. 
UB6IB9.  I had to see who is driving.  Couldn’t catch up.  Love you all


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2022)

If you can, you do....if you can't, you teach


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

Never admit defeat
never say I can not
Say I can


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

My weed smells like catpiss  2 more weeks


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2022)

we started harvesting yesterday after waiting two more weeks


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2022)

More CalMag.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> More CalMag.




no more!

we are flushing!

oh wait , we are outdoors and there is no need to flush….oh rats


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

Use OVERDRIVE last 2 weeks before flush It works
Thanks @pute


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

pute said:


> If you can, you do....if you can't, you teach


NEVER Knuckle Under


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 15, 2022)

Or Buy a Tiny ship  I know you are watching


----------



## Patwi (Oct 28, 2022)

bet on the astros in 4


----------



## boo (Oct 28, 2022)

get a bigger hammer...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 28, 2022)

mc hammer is a male prostitute ..


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

Never kiss a chicken on the pecker.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

During a prank, a student stuck a paper on his classmate's back that said "I'm Stupid", and asked the rest of the class not to tell the boy.
Thus the students began laughing on and off...
Came afternoon math class started and their teacher wrote a difficult question on the board.
No one was able to answer it except the boy with the sticker.
Amid the unexplained giggles, he walked toward the board and solved the problem.
The teacher asked the class to clap for him and remove the paper on his back.
She told him: "It seems that you don’t know about the paper your classmate has pasted on your back."
Then the teacher looked at the rest of the class and said:
"Before I give you a punishment, let me tell you 2 things:
First, throughout your Life, people will put labels on you with many nasty words to stop your progress.
Had your classmate known about the paper, he wouldn't have gotten up to answer the question.
All you have to do in Life is ignore the labels people give you and seize every opportunity you have to learn, grow and improve yourself."
"Second, it’s clear that he doesn't have any loyal friend among you all to tell him about the sticker.
It doesn't matter how many friends you have - it is the loyalty you share with your friends that matters.
If you don't have friends who can defend you behind your back, who can watch over you, protect you and who genuinely care about you, you are better off alone....!"
Always have each others backs....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Here's why you should not GOSSIP.
In Ancient Greece, Socrates had a great reputation of wisdom. One day, someone came to find the great philosopher and said to him:
- Do you know what I just heard about your friend?
- A moment, replied Socrates. Before you tell me, I would like to test you the three sieves.
- The three sieves?
- Yes, continued Socrates. Before telling anything about the others, it's good to take the time to filter what you mean. I call it the test of the three sieves. The first sieve is the TRUTH. Have you checked if what you're going to tell me is true?
- No, I just heard it.
- Very good! So, you don't know if it's true. We continue with the second sieve, that of KINDNESS. What you want to tell me about my friend, is it good?
- Oh, no! On the contrary.
- So, questioned Socrates, you want to tell me bad things about him and you're not even sure they're true? Maybe you can still pass the test of the third sieve, that of UTILITY. Is it useful that I know what you're going to tell me about this friend?
- No, really.
- So, concluded Socrates, what you were going to tell me is neither true, nor good, nor useful. Why, then, did you want to tell me this?
"Gossip is a bad thing. In the beginning it may seem enjoyable and fun, but in the end, it fills our hearts with bitterness and poisons us, too!"
- Pope Francis


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

Inspect what you expect.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

If you want something done right....do it yourself.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

The mods aren't really asleep


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)

Always look for, and clean your FOD


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

We never sleep.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Nov 13, 2022)

.


----------



## boo (Nov 13, 2022)

duck...


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

yup


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2022)

i must admit you are good.   skull candy is another....wata bet?


----------



## Louise (Nov 15, 2022)

Not skull candy..
I am a Christian Spirit, Not a doormat.


----------

